# 1965 Evinrude Pee Hole



## Bobby4829 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Guys, I have a 1965 Evinrude 9.5 HP. I can't find the pee hole. When I run it in a barrel there is a lot of turbulence even when it is in neutral. Is the pee hole under the water level??? It runs great and I don't want to ruin it by running it too hot. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rat (Oct 4, 2009)

As you can see in this image the water outlet is about halfway down the exhaust housing. You can add a tell-tale like the newer motors have, but it's not really needed. The turbulence is caused by the exhaust gasses. It's not labeled on this image for some reason but they exit through the small triangular opening just above the prop.


----------



## Bobby4829 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the response. The image is similar to my motor, but not quite the same. I checked the location that was on the diagram and there is no opening on my motor. How do I tell if it is pumping water?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 4, 2009)

IIRC Standing at the rear of the motor with the cover off on the left rear corner is a rubber hose coming from the power head to the case.


----------



## Bobby4829 (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a large (about 1 inch diameter) accordian style hose going from the engine to the case. I was told it was for exhaust, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Rat (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it a Light Twin? 

Can you post an image or even a model #?


----------



## Bobby4829 (Oct 5, 2009)

It is a Sportwin Model #9522C. I think maybe the accordian tube in the left rear corner is for the water discharge. Someone told me that was for exhaust, but I think they might have been confused. I've never seen a stream or even spray come out of this hole though. Does that mean my water pump is bad? How big a job is that?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 5, 2009)

Make sure there is nothing blocking the hole like a wasp nest, spiders or mud.


----------



## Bobby4829 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope, nothing blocking it. Guess I'll tear into it tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby4829 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I got the lower unit off and checked the impeller. It was worn but not as bad as I thought it would be. It should still pump water if that was the only problem. Now I have more questions than when I started though. There wasn't any kind of gasket between the pump housing and the lower unit. Is this normal, or a shoddy rebuild by a previous owner? I also would like to replace the thermostat. Can anyone tell me where it's located? My cheap manual only says to replace it if there is no water flow, doesn't say how or where it is...... 
Thanks.


----------



## Bobby4829 (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally got around to blowing air through it. Got very little pressure. I took the themostat out and blew out the holes in both directions. I didn't see anything come out, but I've got air flow now. Put it all back together and guess what? It's pumping water out of the pee hole!!!!! I started it in a barrel and it spit water all over me. Now I've just got to put on some dry clothes and I'm ready to go fishing!!!!! Thanks to everyone who helped me out with this. You guys are GREAT!!!


----------

